# LSI 1064e best practice for Raid10



## minimike (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

I have a LSI 1064e SAS Raidcontroller for 4 Harddrives. If I create a Raid10 with ZFS RaidZ instead of a Hardwareraid 10 will I lose performance? I thought about if I have to change the Controller with a completely another one later, that I don't get problems with my Raid. Because it is ZFS based and will run every where.

best regards
Darko Hojnik


----------

